# Problème installation imprimante CANON MP 282



## clemjou (17 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai récemment acheté une imprimante CANON PIXMA MP 282. Après avoir installé les logiciels fournis avec l'imprimante (CD-Rom), je n'ai que le scanner qui marche. Lorsque j'essaie d'ajouter mon imprimante par l'intermédiaire de "préférences systèmes", le téléchargement automatique du logiciel se met en route et s'arrête car "le logiciel est indisponible, contactez le fabricant pour avoir le logiciel plus récent". J'ai appelé l'assistance CANON qui m'ont dit de télécharger les pilotes imprimantes sur le site, puis les drivers CANON directement sur l'APP-STORE, mais il m'est toujours impossible d'imprimer depuis mon ordinateur (MacBook Pro sous Lion 10.7)

Si vous avez une ou plusieurs suggestions, je suis tout ouïe.

Merci d'avance. 

Clément.


----------



## macaccro (18 Février 2013)

bonsoir,

les drivers  pour OS X 10.7.x Lion sont sur le site de canon http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume..._series/PIXMA_MP282.aspx?type=download&page=1

et plus specialement ici pour les pilotes pour limprimante.
http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume..._series/PIXMA_MP282.aspx?type=download&page=1

Jusquà preuve du contraire les pilotes Canon ne sont pas sur lappstore. (sympa le SAV)


----------



## clemjou (18 Février 2013)

C'était pas sur l'APP-STORE, je me suis trompé, c'était sur http://support.apple.com/kb/DL899 .

J'ai déjà télécharger les pilotes de l'imprimantes, mais mon problème persiste. Peut-il venir de l'imprimante elle même ?

Merci d'avance.

Clément.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Février 2013)

clemjou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai récemment acheté une imprimante CANON PIXMA MP 282. Après avoir installé les logiciels fournis avec l'imprimante (CD-Rom), je n'ai que le scanner qui marche. Lorsque j'essaie d'ajouter mon imprimante par l'intermédiaire de "préférences systèmes", le téléchargement automatique du logiciel se met en route et s'arrête car "le logiciel est indisponible, contactez le fabricant pour avoir le logiciel plus récent". J'ai appelé l'assistance CANON qui m'ont dit de télécharger les pilotes imprimantes sur le site, puis les drivers CANON directement sur l'APP-STORE, mais il m'est toujours impossible d'imprimer depuis mon ordinateur (MacBook Pro sous Lion 10.7)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Est-ce que l'assistance Canon t'a donné les indications pour désinstaller les pilotes et logiciels installés avec le CD-Rom avant d'installer les pilotes et logiciels téléchargés ?


----------

